# 11-9-Mugu



## sascha (28 April 2006)

Diese Schweinebande. Vermutlich schon bekannt, aber heute auch bei mir aufgeschlagen:



> Erbe-Übertragung
> 
> Hallo mein freind !
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Und wer bezahlt mir jetzt meine Brille, die beim Lesen dieser ergreifenden Mail von den 
heissen Tränen  gesprungen ist?

cp 

PS: mehr wahrscheinlich von dem nur entfernt an Rechtschreibung erinnernden Schreibstil...


----------



## Teleton (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Schweinebande. Vermutlich schon bekannt, aber heute auch bei mir aufgeschlagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man da stehts doch ausdrücklich und du bringst die jetzt durch Veröffentlichung in unnötige Peinlichkeit oder sogar Werbung.


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Man da stehts doch ausdrücklich und du bringst die jetzt durch Veröffentlichung in unnötige Peinlichkeit oder sogar Werbung.


Jo, richtig unfair der Sascha.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Das find ich immer wieder amüsant, wenn es um strengste Vertraulichkeit in diesen Briefen geht, wo doch jede Menge Abhöranlagen im I-Net und den Telefonnetzen installiert sind. Also ich grüsse in Meinen E-mails und Telefonaten immer alle Mitleser und Mithörer... Soviel Höflichkeit muss sein :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Hallo
Habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen, verstehe nicht was diese Leute damit bezwecken wollen?
Wer kann mir darauf eine Antwort geben.
Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr geschmacklos!
matze


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*



matze schrieb:


> ...verstehe nicht was diese Leute damit bezwecken wollen?


De Mugu will erst Kontakt knüpfen, bevor er dann versucht dem Kontakt das Geld abzuknöpfen. Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die den Mails auf den Leim gehen und meinen, einem seriösen Mailpartner gegenüber zu stehen, der einem gutes will. Weit gefehlt - Google ist voll unter dem Begriff Nigeria Connection, z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Vielen, vielen Dank! Mit einer derart ausführlichen Antwort hätte ich nicht gerechnet, aber ich glaube, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, den die Frage nach dem "was steckt dahinter?" quält, nur wollen die anderen hier nicht die Frage stellen. Das es sich irgendwo um einen Betrug handeln mußte, hatte ich schon vermutet, wie weitreichend dieses aber auch für einen selbst sein kann, war mir nicht bewußt. Daher noch einmal vielen Dank für diese deutliche Aufklärung!
MFG Matze


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Hallo,

ich finde dieses Schreiben ganz nett. Normalerweise, kommt als nächster Schritt die Kontaktaufnahme. Später kommt wahrscheinlich ein Treuhandkonto, wo man Geld einzahlen muss, damit die Millionen freigeschaufelt werden können. Natürlich hast Du und Dein Afrikanischer Partner Kontovollmacht. Allerdings, so bald man das Geld eingezahlt hat, kommt man nicht mehr ohne der Unterschrift des Partners an das Geld. So dass irgendwann der Vorschlag kommt, wenn Du dein Geld vom Konto wieder haben möchtest, musst Du für die Unterschrift Deines Partners bezahlen, so dass 20, 30 oder noch mehr % Deines Geldes weg sind. Diese Jungs machen überall Geschäfte.


----------



## Gluko (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: 11-9-Mugu*

Passend wohl auch dies:
"Herr Odogwu, bitte melden!!
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1182933887891.shtml

Gruß
Gluko


----------

